# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Pain in Lucid Dreams?

## Elite Dreamer

I've become interested in researching into a new side of LDing. That is, experienceing pain. I don't want to sound emo but it is an interesting concept. Say if you picked up a knife in the dream world and stabbed it into your leg. Does your mind produce the sensation of pain? If so, does lucidity make it realistic? If so, does your brain produce this pain in your physical leg?

Surely like everything else in a true Lucid Dream, experiencing the sensation of pain would be as realistic as the real world. Or does this have to do with your amount of dream control? This brings me to another interesting point. If pain is acheivable, could death be a possibility? Although experiencing pain is something everyone has done in their waking life, could it be possible to die in a lucid dream?

In 'The Matrix' movie, if you die there, you die in the real world. If you died in a lucid dream, would your brain still function in the real world? Without the mind, the body should cease to function. Just some things I'd like to bring up, maybe it can spark some theoretical conversation into the world of Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## BraveryOnions

I asked this on a different forum, and I was told that usually pain is just uncomfortable, not painful.

And if you die, usually the dream ends and you appear somewhere else, or wake up.

----------


## Halocuber

> I asked this on a different forum, and I was told that usually pain is just uncomfortable, not painful.
> 
> And if you die, usually the dream ends and you appear somewhere else, or wake up.



I have died before  in a dream and I was in a ghostly form.

----------


## Oros

I have got pain in dreams.
I don't remember why i got this pain in the dream, but it hurted so much in my stomach that i woke up. ok, it was in the morning so i guess i was going to wake up any second but it was felling pretty bad in the dream.

And yeah, you can die in a dream.
That can end up severals of ways, False Awakening, OOBE, becoming a ghost, beeing able to rewind the dream and so on.

You don't die in real work if you die in a dream. even if matrix seem to be LD related eveything ain't like Lucid dream, but not a bad thought anyway. Quite logic.

----------


## Dash

Pain is different, unless if you're having a cramp and dreaming through it or something; in my experience.

----------


## Shift

For me it absolutely varies. I've felt the worst pain in non-lucids, and it felt just as real as it would in RL. In lucids it can hurt a lot or not at all. I had one dream where I was being shot, and getting hit by the bullets, but it sort of just felt like bouncy balls hitting me. That's what cued me in to lucidity. I've had others where I have felt pain. I think that, and death in LDs, are based on the same thing... what you _expect_ of the dream. If you expect things to hurt, they will. And if you expect to be a ghost, or wake up, or have a false awakening, then you will. But I've never died in a lucid dream, I'm just stretching my experience from other aspects of LDing.

For me there is no reason for your physical body to die just because you died in a dream. I mean, that just doesn't make any sense. What would cause your heart to stop beating and your organs to stop their various tasks? It seems more likely that if anything, you would end up a vegetable while your body continued to live than vice versa. And even then there is no reason for that to happen. Haven't you ever died in a non-lucid? I always just wake up. I'm going to try to kill myself and see what happens in my next lucid, though, because now I'm curious too. It'd be fun to be a ghost, I've phased through objects before and it was awesome  ::tongue::

----------


## JET73L

It is possible to feel pain in dreams, or at least construct the feeling of being in pain, even if it;'s not the actual physical process. I've been stabbed before, in the chest, and it freaking hurt. Woke up as I died, though, but it would make sense that if, in a dream, you thought you were dead but knew you were still alive enough that your body didn;t bother waking up do a "mortalito check," you could probably spend some time in a dream similar to whatever you consider an afterlife.

But yeah, it is possible to experience something indistinguishable from pain in dreams, even if you may not actually, physically feel it.

----------


## seeker28

I've experience a lot of kinds of pain in my LDs.  Some of it was worse than any pain I've ever had in waking life.  But a lot of it was dull and just uncomfortable.  A while ago I was eaten to death by a pack of wolves / coyotes (I did it to face a fear) but the pain was pretty much nonexistant.  When I died I just woke up.

----------


## ray

heh,heh, you people are pretty lucky then......i don't want to freak people out but i have woken up with wounds in the same place as i got hurt in my dream.although every time it is a lot less in the real world than it is in the dream.i have a couple scars from my dreams they weren't very deep but they scarred.there is one on my left arm from a dream where i was getting attacked from a tiger and it bit me.i woke up and i had blood on my arm...it freaked me out because for a second i thought there was a tiger in my room. :tongue2:  but yeah one of my friends gets hurt from her dreams too so i know it's not just me.pain can be anything for me in dreams from barely knowing whats happening to excruciatingly real.

----------


## The Cusp

You only feel pain in dreams if you stop to focus on your wounds.  If there is something else to distract you from the dream wounds, or your attention is focused elsewhere, you won't feel any pain.

----------


## BraveryOnions

I'm not sure if I believe you, ray. I don't think it's like The Matrix. Are you a sleep walker? Maybe you scratched yourself?

----------


## Abra

I've had stuff happen in sleep that translates into dreams. Bug bites that I've sleep-scratched, bruises appearing (probably from thrashing... Happens very rarely), temperature... But I've had some internal stuff happen, too. In a few dreams, I have been caught or grabbed, and when I wake up, the caught muscle is paralyzed or cramped for a minute. I dislike that.

In a good lucid dream, you should feel no pain. If you are in a good lucid state, you know that since the experience isn't real, no pain should result. Even if we forget this, pain is usually omitted as a self-defense (this happens even in non-lucids). If you focus on pain, it will happen, though, unless your intuitive will to be safe is stronger than your curious will to cause harm.

----------


## ray

> I'm not sure if I believe you, ray. I don't think it's like The Matrix. Are you a sleep walker? Maybe you scratched yourself?



lol, i'm used to not being believed so i don't care if u don't-no offence.i used to sleepwalk but don't anymore , everyone asks me if i scratch myself and after it happened a few times i removed everything that could cut me...it still happens.idk what happens so i get cut, i have seriously tried to figure it out but i can't.

----------


## EVIL JOE

It might just come down to expectation. If you expect there to be pain, there will be pain. If I ever get rolling on lucid dreaming, one thing I want to try is to feel immense pain, something so horribly painfull that no one's ever felt it before. It will suck balls if it works (until I wake up of course). Not that I want to feel the pain, but it should be interesting knowing that although I'm being agonizingly tortured, I'm perfectly fine.

In Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming, Laberge states that while lucid dreaming, our minds act the same way they would if we were awake. Like if you are jumping or running in a dream, your mind does exactly what it would do if you were actually running or jumping in real life. I wonder what affect excrutiating pain would have on your mind if you were to lucid dream it. Hopefully it isn't horrible enough to traumatize someone.

----------


## BraveryOnions

> lol, i'm used to not being believed so i don't care if u don't-no offence.i used to sleepwalk but don't anymore , everyone asks me if i scratch myself and after it happened a few times i removed everything that could cut me...it still happens.idk what happens so i get cut, i have seriously tried to figure it out but i can't.



Maybe you should try recording video of your sleep?

----------


## Shift

> It might just come down to expectation. If you expect there to be pain, there will be pain. If I ever get rolling on lucid dreaming, one thing I want to try is to feel immense pain, something so horribly painfull that no one's ever felt it before. It will suck balls if it works (until I wake up of course). Not that I want to feel the pain, but it should be interesting knowing that although I'm being agonizingly tortured, I'm perfectly fine.
> 
> In Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming, Laberge states that while lucid dreaming, our minds act the same way they would if we were awake. Like if you are jumping or running in a dream, your mind does exactly what it would do if you were actually running or jumping in real life. I wonder what affect excrutiating pain would have on your mind if you were to lucid dream it. Hopefully it isn't horrible enough to traumatize someone.



Well, from my own personal experience I've never felt pain that I haven't actually felt in real life. In one dream I was getting shot, but the bullets felt like rubber balls because I've never been shot. But in other dreams, the pain was carried over from what I have felt before. Like, I had a dream I was being beaten by these military guys, and it felt very realistic. The only time that's ever happened was once when my brother beat me up, and it felt very similar to having the breath knocked out of me when I was 5...

Also pain is more realistic in my non-lucids. I did waste a lucid trying to escape from pain I was sure would come if I got stabbed, though, and then I lost the lucidity  :Sad:

----------


## Lunica

in my dream last night I was about to get shot.. I put my hand up and felt the bullet go through my hand into my head.. but the pain in my hand was hot.. was the real sensation of what hot was.. I remember thinking about it.

It is very uncomfortable .. its like the pain sensation without the pain .. if that makes sense :/ I dunno

----------


## seeker28

ray, I think it is possible for the mind to cause wounds on the body, if you belive strongly.  Everyone has heard accounts of paralyzed people or people with cancer, etc "thinking" themselves well.  If that can happen, why not the reverse?

I've had bruises in the AM after a night of violent dreams, but I'm not sure if that comes from thrashing around (which I aparently do) or if it was a mind-over-matter sort of effect.

----------


## ray

yeah i have heard of that...so it could be the same thing with dreams?hmmm...so all i have to do is completely believe that my dream isn't real and nothing is really happening...yay,no more injuries here i come!  ::D:   :tongue2:

----------


## onyxdreamer

I have had pains in dreams, usually non-lucid dreams where I wake up and still feel the pain.  I believe sometimes the dream translates into something physical.

I remember when I was a teen and I was sharing a bed with a girlfriend.. I happened to be having an erotic dream.  In my dream, I took my boyfriend's hand and put it on my breast.  Even though we're supposed to be under sleep paralysis, I unconsciously reached out, took my girlfriend's hand and put it on my breast.  Immediately, I woke up, apologized profusely, was embarrassed etc. 

I believe that sometimes, the brain can send stimuli to a nerve which can actually cause real life pain.

Now to the topic of dying while asleep.  I hate to consider this, but I think it can be possible.  Have you ever woken up with your heart racing because of a dream? What if someone with a weak heart were to have some sort of arrhythmia based on a dream?

I don't know.

----------


## supreme

*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I have never hurt myself in a LD. But now
im going to try it and see what happens!  And you cant die in a LD
but what if you really tried to die?? For instance, laying down on a train
tracks and letting a train run you over?? I myself would probably wake
up a the last second being too afraid to find out.*  ::D: 
*Anyway the next time im in a ld im going to pinch myself hard and see
it it hurts or not. If it does then i dont think ill go any further with
it. If it doesnt then ill try something worse, like stabbing my arm or
something. Ill let you all know what happens.*  :smiley:

----------


## allensig3654

Last night I had a dream I got shot three times in the stomach. I woke up feeling out of breath and had pain in my stomach. Ouch  :Sad:

----------


## i make it rain

I don't think that you can possible die in a lucid and make your real self die. With pain, your brain has a pain mechanism that maybe can be accidentally stimulated in real life while dreaming. Your brain doesn't have a die mechanism. There is no "damn, I had a good run" switch in the brain that can be triggered. It just runs until it doesn't get enough oxygen or something. 

I have never felt pain in a lucid. I have felt a lot of pain in non-lucids, though. Actually, I have developed the lucid habit of skydiving which is fun. I just belly flop from 100 ft to the ground and go again. No pain.

----------


## Shift

> I don't think that you can possible die in a lucid and make your real self die. With pain, your brain has a pain mechanism that maybe can be accidentally stimulated in real life while dreaming. Your brain doesn't have a die mechanism. There is no "damn, I had a good run" switch in the brain that can be triggered. It just runs until it doesn't get enough oxygen or something.



Well there is programmed cell death, but that's only individual cells, not a whole organ like the brain  ::tongue::

----------


## Hakura7

that does sound interesting..hmm i dont know

----------


## punkstar

i dont like pain, and i get enough of it in RL, so i'll leave that experimenting to you guys... lol.  i like doing fun stuff in LDs.  not really any experiments yet.  when it gets to the point where everynight i have a lucid, ill start experiments to find some real conclusions...

----------


## The Cusp

Here's an interesting article about feeling/not feeling pain.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...thinks-so.html

----------


## Shift

> Here's an interesting article about feeling/not feeling pain.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...thinks-so.html



Thanks for the article! That was very interesting! I've always been interested in hypnosis, but like the commenter at the bottom said, "_they_" always twist it into something mystical and fantastic and evil, rather than an incredible tool that should be utilized  :Sad: 

Interesting, how probably the average person wouldn't believe in it but lucid dreamers may be those who embrace it the strongest.

----------


## lucidboarder

im sure people have said this i just didnt feel like reading everything in the thread.

It is possible to die in a lucid dream, many people have had them, however it is not possible to actually die from doing so in a dream. 

I have definitely been shot in my dreams and it feels like a pinch. Im sure if you were lucid and wanted it to be more painful you could make it happen, but it would leave with the dream.

----------


## Carlitos

I'm sure maybe alot of people have got it wrong. I personally (emphasis on personally) don't believe that your dreams can affect the physical, however what happens whilst you are sleeping can affect your dreams as most of us know.

Surely this is just what's happening when you wake up and your wounds have supposedly formed from the dream, instead something could have happened during the night that translated into the dream.

----------


## Schmaven

I just had a dream where I had an abnormally long group of several hairs, at least 5 inches longer than the rest of my hair.  But when I tried to pull it out, it really hurt.  It was a very real pain, like trying to pull out a fist full of hair in waking life.  As for lucid dreams, I'm not sure if you'd experience pain or not.  But for regular dreams, I definitely experience pain.

----------


## general-david

Hey all,
I just recently found this website and this thread as I was googleing the very question "pain in lucid dreams?". I have been able to have lucid dreams for around a year now, but more recently (last 4 dreams) I have experienced greater sensations including pain and I was curious if anyone else felt this as well. To be specific the most realistic pain I'm referring to was someone stabbing me in the leg with a syringe several times. lol, imagine my surprise in the dream when I actually felt pain (and it did feel like a real syringe), I then tried to end the dream by "escaping", instead of just waking up. I have felt several other sensation before, i.e, scraping, falling, touch, even flying, however those all tended to be due to my 'choices/actions' in a dream, i.e. not necessarily imposed on me (with a few exceptions). In conclusion, I believe that what you expect of a dream is what you're gonna get. If you enter a dream state where everything is realistic then it will feel like it, however if you enter a more fictionalized dream state (where you believe yo can fly for example) the realism may be reduced and you can avoid feeling pain.

----------


## Pip

Havn't LD'd yet, but I definately know pain in a dream.   Always something biting me, ugh, I hate those.   I know real pain fromt he outside is felt in dreams but I really doubt dream pain translates to your actual body.

One particularly annoying sensation is having to pee in dreams.  Of course, you dream you went and then because you actually didn't, you keep getting the same sensation over and over again.   I've peed a dozen times in my dream and then finally woke up with a full bladder that was killing me.

----------


## supreme

> I don't think that you can possible die in a lucid and make your real self die. With pain, your brain has a pain mechanism that maybe can be accidentally stimulated in real life while dreaming. Your brain doesn't have a die mechanism. There is no "damn, I had a good run" switch in the brain that can be triggered. It just runs until it doesn't get enough oxygen or something.



*This makes total sense to me. You cant just think yourself dead.*

----------


## TacRedline

I've experienced massive traumas in my dreams and they always just feel like a light pressure.

After that I sit in wonder a second wondering what's going on... 

and then the scence changes and the trauma and situation are dropped.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, unless the pain were so intense that you get some kind of spasm, I don't think you would die because of a LD, but who knows. For the pain, now its common for me to feel pain, even if I try not to <.<

----------


## logank9

The only pain I have in dreams:

NIGHTMARES. Usually someone/something is chasing after me in complete blackness, suddenly he/she/it gets me on the edge of a cliff, I jump off, hit the ground feel a sharp pain in my back, and finally wake up and realize I'm on the floor. XD

----------


## mustbe18

I never have pain only warmth for dull pain and cold for sharp pain.

I think its because the hot nerve and the dull pain nurv are next to each other and the cold and sharp respectavly.

----------


## dreamscaper22

i dont know if anybody else has said it but your pain can sometimes carry over into waking life...I was trying to fly once and i was jumping off a high pillar...i woke up and i was sore like i had hit the ground from a high place

----------


## spockman

I doubt you could die, no matter how vivid or how much you epected it. Think about it, everythign in a dream is something we can relate to or can think about/mostly comprehend in our RLs. We can't relate to death. Obviously we haven't ever died. (Eh, your heart may have stopped beating but leaving this body and dying? Obviously not.) 

So we can't relate to death. It isn't totally concievable to our mind even since either an afterlife or non-existance is completley foreign, even abstract. I don't think it could happen. 

Maybe you could excite yourself so much in a dream that you had a heart attack. Would that count?

----------


## Nazzul

I have felt pain before mostly in non lucids. Sometimes this pain can be greater than real pain. I remember having a wasp attack my back in a non lucid dream it was very pain ful and I couldent get away. A few weeks ago I had a dream about a swarm of bees. Then in real life I was walking to work and I got stung by a wasp. The real pain from the wasp was whole lot less than in the dreams. Makes me wish that I got stung before the dreams.

Remember though pain and pleasure are just two sides of the same coin. If you can feel pain in dreams you can sure feel pleasure to.Discovering this has lead to me some very nice dreams that make the possibility of pain 100 times worth it.

----------


## John11

The only pain I have had when dream is the feeling that my balls are being crushed.  It is an excruciating pain.  When I get this pain I know I'm dreaming since it is a recurring thing, but I cannot wake up until the pain is gone.  Does anyone else get this (directed at the guys obviously) or know what might be causing it?

----------


## Shift

> The only pain I have had when dream is the feeling that my balls are being crushed.  It is an excruciating pain.  When I get this pain I know I'm dreaming since it is a recurring thing, but I cannot wake up until the pain is gone.  Does anyone else get this (directed at the guys obviously) or know what might be causing it?



I'm a girl, and I've never experienced any sort of equivalent. When this happens, try to distract yourself from the pain by focusing on other things in the dream and ignoring the pain. Especially try to flood your mind with other sensations of touch, try to touch things around you and get a feel for their temperature and texture, and see if you can get the pain to go away  ::shock::  Have you tried anything like that before?  ::shock::

----------


## John11

> I'm a girl, and I've never experienced any sort of equivalent. When this happens, try to distract yourself from the pain by focusing on other things in the dream and ignoring the pain. Especially try to flood your mind with other sensations of touch, try to touch things around you and get a feel for their temperature and texture, and see if you can get the pain to go away  Have you tried anything like that before?



I haven't had it happen recently and it doesn't happen very often thankfully, but next time it does I'll give that a try if I think of it.  Normally I try to stop whatever or whoever in my dream is crushing them, but that doesn't work.

----------


## Shift

> I haven't had it happen recently and it doesn't happen very often thankfully, but next time it does I'll give that a try if I think of it.  Normally I try to stop whatever or whoever in my dream is crushing them, but that doesn't work.



Yea, unless your dream control is top notch, that could be a risky approach, because you are giving more and more attention to the thing that you want to leave your dream. Things don't 'exist' as long as you don't give them attention. So by paying attention to fight them, you're actually making it 'worse'  :Sad:  I'm glad it hasn't happened in a while though, hopefully it won't anymore!!

----------


## capoopy

I dont seem to feel at all. EG if i touch an object then I cant feel it. This would be a normal dream though, ive never tried in a lucid.

----------


## Nazzul

> I dont seem to feel at all. EG if i touch an object then I cant feel it. This would be a normal dream though, ive never tried in a lucid.



The strange thing aobut dreams is that emotions and senses can be dulled and intesified. Luicid or not. How these mechanics work are up to question however. Perhaps its what we give attention to and what we ignore in a dream.

----------


## Dimetrodon

Once in a non-lucid dream, I shot myself (I had a good reason to do so) in the neck- there was no pain, I managed to get out a few words, felt the blood on my hands, and everything faded over white. I then "respawned" inside a grand house with my friend, who agreed that it had been the coolest thing she had ever seen. It was though I had been dreaming and woken up, but the dream had still happened. But I disgress, it wasn't painful at all (even though it should have been).

----------


## John11

> I then "respawned"



That happens to me too most of the time when I die.  Either that, or I wake up.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

In a non-LD last night I was in a fight for my life and the pain was more a dull, gnawing discomfort. But the night before (also in a non-lucid) I passed out from heat stroke in a dream and boy could I feel that heat!

----------


## LeglessMermaid

I remember in one dream, I was trying to jump rooftop to rooftop.
I ended up hitting the edges of the building and hearing my bones cracking and feeling like rubber. But no pain. 
Then I slapped my myself thinking,"This is so cool!" but then I woke up. My cheek was buzzing. I mean, it didn't hurt. But it certainly felt like _something_ happened.

----------


## S.Marten

I find that when I'm LDing. I feel a slight pain when I get hurt, Its very slight but it still hurts.
When I'm LDing and its cold in my room I'll feel the cold in the awake world but at the same time ill feel everything in the Dream World. (Mostly its all temperature or emotion wise)

I also notice that when my alarm clock goes off while I'm LDing the sound will come into my dreams and it'll effect my dreams.

----------


## Shift

> I also notice that when my alarm clock goes off while I'm LDing the sound will come into my dreams and it'll effect my dreams.



Lucky, the majority of my lucids have ended that way!!  ::tongue::

----------


## Box77

hi!
Before I joined DV,  to experiment into my lucids, I used to do things which would lead me to death in real life. one of those things was to jump from heights. Every new attempt I did in the next LD, I was feeling it more and more real, then I started to feel pain. I stopped doing that because I thought my mind was starting to reproduce pain, may be, wondering about how could it feel.

----------


## iank

I had a dream the other night I was in some spy movie and the bad guy injected something - a microchip bomb or something - into my eye. I FELT IT going in behind my eye. It hurt. Then I kinda went "Wait a minute, this can't be happening. It's not real. It's a dream".

Unfortunately I then frickin' woke up.

----------


## Caradon

I don't feel pain at all when I'm fully Lucid because I know I don't have to.
I have done things like, stab myself in the stomach with a knife. 

Put my mouth on the barrel of a shotgun, and let somebody try to blow my head off.

Hack my hand off at the wrist with a meat cleaver.  

Dive head first into a lake of molten lava. 

Let semi trucks, and other vehicles run me over. 

Let a tall building fall on me. (Several times.)

Let pin head from "Hell Raiser" tear my arms off at the shoulders.

slam head first into the ground. 

That's just a few off the top of my head. I'm currently working on biting my own fingers off.

I plan to try cutting myself in half with a chainsaw sometime.


 though, I have felt a little bit of pain in non Lucids. Like, I was swimming in a lake recently and fish were biting my feet, and it felt painful.

----------


## PSPSoldier534

I think that you can imagine pain and make it seem like pain, but without the staggering effects. I get hit by bullets in normal-dreams, as I still have to have a decent, controlable dream, but in my non-lucids it hurts, but not in "pain" kinda way, if you get me.

----------


## magia

Try to read something in your dream. Much more interesting.

Cheers

----------


## Caradon

> Try to read something in your dream. Much more interesting.



What makes reading so interesting for you?

Being completely confident that you can not be harmed in a dream is a very valuable thing indeed. And proving it, is fun.

----------


## Box77

> I don't feel pain at all when I'm fully Lucid because I know I don't have to.



this is the point: you know you don't have to. 

I think If someone waits for pain then he/she will feel it. May be according to his/her own real life experience.

----------


## AjL227

> I don't feel pain at all when I'm fully Lucid because I know I don't have to.
> I have done things like, stab myself in the stomach with a knife. 
> 
> Put my mouth on the barrel of a shotgun, and let somebody try to blow my head off.
> 
> Hack my hand off at the wrist with a meat cleaver.  
> 
> Dive head first into a lake of molten lava. 
> 
> ...



Haha, you violent mofo! Use the Gears of War chainsaw for that last one.  :wink2:

----------


## mustbe18

wow to brutal.


Interestingly a couple of nights ago when I was trying to get lucid I bit my toung in a dream(a dream sign of my own making since I dont feal pain usually) but this time it hurt in the dream. I'm thinking it failed was because it was such a vivid dream in the first place.

----------


## UcouldBdreaming

ive never personaly tried it but i imagine that pain is just an extension of touching things, like if you say put your hand on a table then push as hard as you can you would start to feel pain but if as some people are saying you only feel pain if you foucus on something it could be because in real life you instincitivly avoid pain so maybe your brain does in dreams to  :Confused:  interesting

----------


## Jimperbam

I know this is a really old thread, but if anyone is still looking---from someone who's very experienced with it, pain in lucid dreaming is not pleasant. Obviously it does depend on what kind of pain you're feeling. I've been stabbed through the chest, I've had razor blades in my mouth, I've thrown up needles, and I've been dismembered. I'm sure it's nothing like the real thing, but let me tell you, it isn't pleasant! I know curiosity will drive you to keep trying. I just wouldn't recommend it. It's not fun.

----------

